# Beloved 5500 for Madone?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Consider the following – then I could use some opinions.

In 2005, I purchased a new 2004 5500, I paid what I believe was a fair price – substantially discounted as a “leftover.” After purchase, I made some “upgrades”:
Put on Bontrager Race X Lite Wheels; Dura-Ace pedals; Michelin Carbon tires; Chris King headset; FSA K-wing carbon bar; Bontrager Race XXX Lite stem; Thomson post; carbon cages, and better than stock bar tape. All told I guess I have about $4700 in the bike. I have it dialed in and I would be hard pressed to find anything negative to say about it.

Without going into the extremely convoluted wheeling and dealing – I can pick up a 2007 Madone SL5.5 with virtually no cost to me. (I lose the 5500 of course). I approximate that it would cost me $1000 to bring the 5.5 up to the 5500 in terms of equipment. The Madone 110 carbon weights .09 lbs less than the 120 – so that an a bit lighter fork + of course going to 2007 and to a Madone.

If I took the Madone, made the upgrades, I would have ON PAPER a greater valued asset. However, it would remain on paper, since I will ride the wheels off either bike. (Of course this is not really true since I will have expended $1000 on it)

I am not particularly in love with the Madone tube shapes – so overall I am inclined to keep my 5500. Any thoughts? I’m really thinking this is a no brainer – but I’m getting some pressure to do the deed. :idea:


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

The part where you mention that you have "dialed it in" would make the decision for me. Unless you like being uncomfortable and getting a bike you are "particularly in love with" then I would hold tight. IMO


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I went from a 5500 to a Madone 5.9sl*

And I do not regret the move. I also loved the 5500. Tough choice. I would stay with the 5500 for two or three more seasons and get the next generation OCLV (if you stay with trek).


btw- I have no idea when a 'next generation' will actually be produced


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

*I have both*

a 2004 5500 and a 2005 madone sl with the exact same components (d/a 10, bontrager bars, thomson post, arione, truvativ stem & rolf vgior wheels). I greatly prefer the stiffer ride of the madone. I can barely notice the weight difference when lifting the bike but it is so much snappier it feels lighter while climbing. Make sense?


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I have owned 2 5500's, 1 5900, and now a 5.9sl. All with DA and X-Lite or equivalent wheels. Really all very close in their ride. The 5.9SL is probably the stiffest, but i believe my 5900 was a touch lighter. Probably a slight improvement in stiffnes and ride in each upgrade, but very minor.
I test rode one of the new Lemod Triomphe series bike last week. That did feel much stiffer, but it was only a short ride, couple of miles. Not a very good test.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

mr meow meow said:


> And I do not regret the move. I also loved the 5500. Tough choice. I would stay with the 5500 for two or three more seasons and get the next generation OCLV (if you stay with trek).
> 
> 
> btw- I have no idea when a 'next generation' will actually be produced


rumours say that trek will have a new top-line of road bikes in 2008 (so we actually should see them in next year's pro tour races with the disco boys). they're said to have no more horizontal top tube (so, it will be a slightly sloped frame). the fork for those frames is said to have a carbon fibre steerer. no information yet about the headset used (classic/integrated) or whether the 'new' frame will look like the pilot-series or not. also no information whether the madone will remain in trek's product line or whether it will be replaced by this new development.

but once again, *this is just rumours*. could all be totally wrong.


----------

